# Leonardo: show contro Fabbri negli spogliatoi.



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Mamma mia se l'ha fatto divento gay.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Grande Leo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se l'ha fatto divento gay.



Poi però diventa tutto inutile quando in conferenza l'allenatore lascia passare tutto in cavalleria, arrivando pure a chiedere scusa in certe situazioni.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.




Invece Gattuso va pure a stringergli la mano


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2019)

Maldini doveva tenerlo e Leonardo doveva fargli la bua... ma sarebbe già buona così la cosa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Bravo Leo


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Il mio dirigente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Aprile 2019)

Ma voi vi ricordate cosa succede se Gattuso si fa prendere??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Invece Gattuso va pure a stringergli la mano



C'è chi entra in campo sbraitando come una scimmia (Inzaghi), chi si mette a 90° subendo ogni tipo di torto arbitrale col sorriso sulle labbra (Gattuso).
Io onestamente preferisco il primo caso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi ricordate cosa succede se Gattuso si fa prendere??



Certo, ma almeno poteva evitare di stringere la mano allo juventino fabbri a fine partita.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

Doveva ridurlo come ad USA '94 ridusse Tab Ramos 

Agevoliamo il video:


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2019)

sognavo un paparesta junior bis nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Impossibile sia successo, il direttore di gara sarebbe stato costretto a riportarlo nel referto di gara e Leonardo sarebbe già stato squalificato.


----------



## mil77 (8 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Impossibile sia successo, il direttore di gara sarebbe stato costretto a riportarlo nel referto di gara e Leonardo sarebbe già stato squalificato.



Le squalifiche della giornata escono domani...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se l'ha fatto divento gay.



puahahahahhahahahahaha!!!!!!!


è l'unico che ci tiene a noi Leonardo?


----------



## Djici (8 Aprile 2019)

Grande Leo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Doveva ridurlo come ad USA '94 ridusse Tab Ramos
> 
> Agevoliamo il video:



spettacolo il calcio anni 90. 

tutti mezzi dopati coi nervi a fior di pelle, risse una partita si e l'altra pure. ma almeno erano veri.

adesso son tutti finocchi perbenisti che fanno i mutilati per un frontale con una mosca. che schifo


PS: comunque avevo letto "l'ha preso per il collo" invece di "ha perso il controllo".

mutanda da cambiare.


----------



## Aron (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Leo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spettacolo il calcio anni 90.
> 
> tutti mezzi dopati coi nervi a fior di pelle, risse una partita si e l'altra pure. ma almeno erano veri.
> 
> ...




La cosa atroce è vedere quando si rotolano come matti per terra come fossero stati investiti da un tir. Non capisco come possa essere cambiato tanto il metro di valutazione dei falli col passare degli anni.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Aprile 2019)

Grande Leo


----------



## fra29 (8 Aprile 2019)

Grande Leo.
Ora metti in panca qualcuno di preparato e in grado di difendere i nostri colori (almeno dialetticamente)


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi ricordate cosa succede se Gattuso si fa prendere??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa atroce è vedere quando si rotolano come matti per terra come fossero stati investiti da un tir. Non capisco come possa essere cambiato tanto il metro di valutazione dei falli col passare degli anni.



A me la cosa che da più fastidio di tutte è quando uno si rotola a terra e i suoi compagni di squadra pretendono che si butti la palla fuori per chissà quale ragione, e 1 secondo dopo quello che si rotolava a terra dolorante fa un salto carpiato da terra per rimettersi in piedi come nulla fosse.
Quando buttiamo via la palla in questi casi mi sale una rabbia incredibile, soprattutto nelle partite in cui stiamo pareggiando o perdendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Poi però diventa tutto inutile quando in conferenza l'allenatore lascia passare tutto in cavalleria, arrivando pure a chiedere scusa in certe situazioni.



E' ovvio che era una strategia concordata.


----------



## rossonerosempre (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Invece Gattuso va pure a stringergli la mano



Beh giocare le prossime partite con l'allnatore espulso non è una grande idea, meglio se si fa "espellere" o deferire Leonardo per dire


----------



## luigi61 (8 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso lo ha fatto platealmente apposta ad andare a salutare Fabbri; fa sempre l'esatto contrario di ciò che fa Leo , l'unico problema è che Leo fa tutto giusto e Mr veleno non ne azzecca mezza; da cacciare prima possibile con GRAN GODIMENTO


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Beh giocare le prossime partite con l'allnatore espulso non è una grande idea, meglio se si fa "espellere" o deferire Leonardo per dire



Mica ti espellono se non dai la mano all'arbitro, bastava ignorarlo.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Se è VERO, vediamo se adesso la smettiamo una buona volta di accusare sistematicamente i nostri dirigenti di nullafacenza e non interventismo. 

Chiaramente Leo non è voluto intervenire prima ed ha aspettato un'occasione inconfutabile per farsi sentire a dovere.

Anche di qui si vede intelligenza.


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mica ti espellono se non dai la mano all'arbitro, bastava ignorarlo.



Esatto.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



La prossima volta gli devi sbattere la minchia in testa...


----------



## kekkopot (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Invece Gattuso va pure a stringergli la mano


Infatti è imbarazzante la differenza tra il Gattuso calciatore e il Gattuso allenatore


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Infatti è imbarazzante la differenza tra il Gattuso calciatore e il Gattuso allenatore




Infatti, sembra un'altra persona, dimesso, modesto, mite, direi politicamente corretto.

Se uno non ha visto il "ringhio" giocatore penserebbe che in panchina ci sia il fratello debole e senza spina dorsale.


----------



## leviatano (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Ha fatto benissimo, altre persone devono alzare la testa e incominciare a dichiarare le schifezze degli arbitraggi quando si incontra questi luridi.
Quando ritorneremo ai nostri livelli cambierà la musica, caro calcio italiano bianconero.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano ad uscire retroscena sugli scontri tra Leonardo e Fabbri post Juve - Milan. Si era scritto, come già riportato, di scontri nel tunnel dell'Allianz. Ma, come riportato da Radio Radio, il dirigente milanista avrebbe raggiunto Fabbri nel suo spogliatoio perdendo il controllo e sbattendo i pugni sulla scrivania.



Ma parlano di Moggi?


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'è chi entra in campo sbraitando come una scimmia (Inzaghi), chi si mette a 90° subendo ogni tipo di torto arbitrale col sorriso sulle labbra (Gattuso).
> Io onestamente preferisco il primo caso.



Anche no.
L'allenatore deve analizzare la partita, sono i dirigenti che devono chiedere rispetto per la squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Gattuso lo ha fatto platealmente apposta ad andare a salutare Fabbri; fa sempre l'esatto contrario di ciò che fa Leo , l'unico problema è che Leo fa tutto giusto e Mr veleno non ne azzecca mezza; da cacciare prima possibile con GRAN GODIMENTO



bravissimo, hai fatto centro. e si aspetta che i giornalisti gli diano ragione e screditino Leo. peccato che tra lui e Leo ci passino anni luce


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Infatti è imbarazzante la differenza tra il Gattuso calciatore e il Gattuso allenatore



ricorda un po' la parabola valentino rossi da 20 a 40 anni......


----------



## Jazzy R&B (9 Aprile 2019)

Dico la mia: Gattuso, piaccia o meno, ce lo teniamo sicuramente fino a giugno, perchè di sicuro non cambiano la guida tecnica adesso.Quindi,cerchiamo tutti insieme di fare quadrato attorno a questo allenatore ed alla squadra per portare a casa il 4 posto....che se non entriamo in Champions si mette male male.


----------

